# Bolens 1220 tranny i think?



## AHogg (Dec 30, 2010)

*Bolens 1220 tranny i think? need help*

I have a Bolens 1220 just recently changed the drive belts on it, now i am having problems with it. It is a six speed, it goes great in the three low speed gears but when i switch it over to high speed it does not move much. initially for a little while it will drive then the drive shaft from the tranny will not ingage, it tries when i ride the clutch a little but stops. it works in reverse in high. I am not too familiar yet with tractors, what does this sound like to yous. Is this a case of worn parts in the tranny?


----------



## AHogg (Dec 30, 2010)

No funny noise, it was jacked up before on the drive shaft by previous owner, do you think that this would damage the drive shaft and create this problem, not allowing the high gears to ingage.
i just recently got it.


----------



## AHogg (Dec 30, 2010)

Sorry bout the delay. yeah the hi low is engaged all the way,. the pin is in. is there any other reason you can think of.


----------



## AHogg (Dec 30, 2010)

Hey,

I got to the root of the problem, it seems that the idler spring was worn and was not creating the tension need to engage the drive belts all the way, i put in a new spring and the problem seems to have been fixed. Thanks for your input and time.

Adrian


----------



## AHogg (Dec 30, 2010)

Hey again, had some snow today so took out the tractor, turns out i did no fix the problem, seems that it will run like normal in high when is cold at first (thats why i thought it was fixed cos i only ran it for a short time) and then when it warms after five minutes or so it will not run in the high gears. Unless i am going down a hill then the high gears will work, try and come up the hill and it just stops, drive shaft stops spinning, low gears work, thinking worn parts on the high gear . Anybody any ideas before i start taking the tranny apart. thanks


----------



## Nascar3244888 (Mar 21, 2011)

maybe the spring behind the clutch pulleys is weak??? but wouldnt make the clutch discs slip??


----------

